# Florida flagfish tankmates



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

I am still looking for a showcase fish for my 29 gallon with white clouds, danios (some of them long finned), and three variatus platies (one of which is a juvenile). I like the colors of flagfish, but am a little worried that there may be aggression issues, especially towards the platies. Would it be worth trying this?


----------



## newb (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't answer your question about flag fish and platy compatibility, but had some other suggestions, all of which would tolerate cooler water conditions.
I have the gold variety of wcmm with black mollies and love the color contrast. You can see the fish in the tank from across the room.
You could check out barbs like the Odessa, if you want to add color and movement to the bottom half of your tank. Keeping decent schools cuts down on nipping issues.
There is also the paradise fish, which is also considered semi-agressive.
For something different, there's the rainbow shiner, a native fish that I've been checking out. Haven't seen these in person but look amazing in photos.


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Some have reported that flag fish can be kind of aggressive. I'm not sure what everyone else has observed, but mine is in a 90G full of rainbows and corydoras and doesn't show any aggression (granted he's pretty small and these are full grown rainbows that easily outswim him). I did have a blue ram that he followed around incessantly when he was first introduced to the tank. He didn't nip him, but followed him like a football cornerback in "trail" position (basically running right on his hip wherever he went). It was a little much and kind of overwhelmed the ram at first.

I'll also add that I had some hair algae growing on my java moss because it was tied up on some d/w near the water's surface (closer to the light) and that has disappeared since I intro'd my flag. That was a welcome change.


----------



## strat_guy (Dec 29, 2014)

At the LFS around here, they keep flagfish in with their plant displays and have them with guppies. I've sat and watched them for a while and never seen aggression. They always seemed more interested in eating. I just bought one yesterday for the same reason. He's been eating, eating, eating, ever since I put him in. Eats every kind of algae and loves the micro snail population that showed up a couple weeks ago. Chews em up and spits out the shell.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

It has been suggested that food (or lack of it) may be behind some of the flagfish aggression, and some people have reported fewer problems with flags kept in groups, so that may be worth trying...

Thanks for all the replies. If flags managed to get along with guppies (who are almost inevitably victimized by any remotely unfriendly fish), I could probably find a way to make them work in my 29, perhaps as a group with frequent feedings. By the way, Strat guy, how many flags are in that guppy tank most of the time?


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

Flagfish are a lot like dwarf cichlids in their behavior, just a little scrappier maybe. Because of this they may interact aggressively with dwarf cichlids. They do prefer to be kept in groups(minimum of 3). I haven't had any trouble with them in an semi-aggressive community tank(tiger barbs, red tailed shark, Abramites, Hemichromis cristatus) or in a more standard community(rummynose tetras).


----------



## strat_guy (Dec 29, 2014)

It was a plant display, and not a small one, so who knows. I saw as many as 7, and the display was probably 100 gal, and it was only one of about 10 tanks, all of which were stocked with flags and guppies for algae reasons. Btw, mine is still happily eating, eating, eating. His belly has filled out quite a bit since I bought him.


----------

